# Moulting + Loft Flying



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

When pigeons are moulting, should they NOT be flying? Almost everyone in my loft is moulting right now but I still loft fly around half of them. They don't seem too interested in flying compared to a couple of months ago.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have been racing one bird during its moult. It was molting when it took first in the 150 and still moulting when it took 7th inthe 200 a wk later. now that it has dropped a few tail feathers I might have to pull it. Loft flying should be ok. If they don't want to loft fly they are probably not into form and need more time to condition!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

benson1 said:


> I have been racing one bird during its moult. It was molting when it took first in the 150 and still moulting when it took 7th inthe 200 a wk later. now that it has dropped a few tail feathers I might have to pull it. Loft flying should be ok. If they don't want to loft fly they are probably not into form and need more time to condition!


Thanks! They used to fly in circles for 20 mins or so but now, they just sit on the loft or eat grass on the ground. When they don't fly, I just call them back in the loft, a hawk has been lurking around.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/close-encounter-70557.html


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

During heavy moult pigeons need ample rest. Their bodies need energy to work on new feathers and to fight off stress.
They should not be flown if they are moulting heavily,especially when shedding flight feathers. They couldn't use their flying acrobatics when flight feathers are shed. So could fall prey to predators. Flying for long also put them under stress+stress of moulting.
During lighter moult they could be let out to free fly for some mins just to get some exercise.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

When they are molting heavy around the head, their ears are exposed. Once these head feathers are back in they should want to fly again.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advices. Most of them are almost done moulting, my newer homers are shedding on their heads and about half way done. The majority of them have a couple flight feathers missing, anyways; I will probably not loft fly them until next year. Its getting cold up here in Wisconsin, USA now; 40's in the morning and 60's or 70's in the afternoon (Fahrenheit)....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They can be let out but don't put any pressure on them, Most young bird seasons involve racing birds that are in their moult, The general rule is not to send them to a big race if they are missing any of their last 3 primaries.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

How much longer for the molt?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

If they are sitting on the loft or are on the ground, they are easy targets for hawks.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Cgosch said:


> How much longer for the molt?


My pigeons are molting at there own pace. One of my pigeons already finished his major molting on the head and flight feathers and tail... the only feathers waiting to finish are the first two primary flight feathers... which seems to be the last feathers that usually molts. IME, the secondary flight feathers and the other primary feathers fall first without the first two-three primary feathers not falling off yet... then the three-four middle tail feathers fall off next... after that the head molts with usually the end of molting finishing off with the last three-two primary flight feathers being replaced.

But right now most of them are starting to molt their heads and all flying feathers (tails, flight feathers, etc..) I am not sure why one of them molted early (in beginning of August). 

One of my other pigeons whole head molted at the same time... All the feathers on its head came off. It had a huge bald spot, but now it is starting to grow feathers back into place. I should of took a pic and showed ya'll, it looked silly. 

One thing though, they do seem a bit stressed when molting... since they are now having a harder time flying up and down for food/water to perch/nest.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of them are almost done but I will probably not let them fly until next year spring. The moulting and the hawk visits together isn't a bright idea at all.

*"I'd rather be safe than sorry"*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

One of my male homer (Roman) lost almost all his head feathers at once so he looked rediculously funny! LOL


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Same here, Cooper hawks, red-shouldered hawks, and Red-tailed hawks are forever visiting above everyday and I know that b/c crows chase and crow at them every single day. And for some reason they so happen to always land in the trees in my property or in my neighbors property... when there is a whole forest in the backyard for them to find a different place to land.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> One of my male homer (Roman) lost almost all his head feathers at once so he looked rediculously funny! LOL


lol yep...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it is fine to loft fly them during the moult. They may not fly as long during it, depending on how heavy it is, but I still give them the option.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay, lets say that 3 feathers on each side of the wing and half the tail feathers were missing, how much flying performance difference is it? (Compared to full feathered)


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I saw some flights missing so I was worried so I didnt loft fly them. I dont know how much it would effect them.

I havent loft fly them for 2-3 weeks now.

Just to throw it out there again, I do not race my Homers.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

well, IMO of course the performance is not going to be better. I see that mine heavily beat their wings more than softly fly from ground to roof. Maybe allow them once every week to loft fly. I am going to try that.

Every pigeon flies differently too. IME some of my pigeons fly with a louder flap while others are more soft (when all feathers are grown in). It all depends, I guess.


----------

